# 2004-2005 Playoffs: Phoenix Suns



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

I will post stuff in here about the playoffs for our Suns when the schedules are released.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Great idea. It would be nice to have separate threads for each round of the playoffs as well, similar to the game threads.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Game #1 of round #1 is history. Suns win, 114-103. Here is a boxscore for you:

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/boxscore?gid=2005042421


Game #2 will be on Wednesday, April 27, in Phoenix.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Up 2-0 on Memphis. They can't beat us at our game. We head to Memphis tonight to play on ESPN2


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Simple wrapup. Suns sweep Grizz in 1st round.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

There was no game thread, so I thought I'd just come here to congradulate ya'll in stealing one away from the Spurs at home. That's no easy task. I'm p'd at the reff's horrible officiating tonight, but I'm not saying the Suns didn't deserve to win this game. They played with alot more heart than the previous games this series, and the spurs came in tonight expecting an easy win, and they got what was coming to them.

Oh and Amare's block on Duncan in cruch time: amazing, just amazing. I don't know how the hell he didn't sprain his wrist on that one though lol.


----------

